# [SOLVED] Headphones keep disconnecting and connecting in front panel



## FreddeN93

When I plug any headphones to the front panel it don't detect it. But if I re-plug it, it detects the headphones, but it keeps disconnecting and connecting them. I can only use headphones in the back panel. I tried updating my BIOS and it worked for a day, but later it started with the same symptoms.

However, if I plug the headphones in the Microphone jack, and put it as headphones in the realtek sound manager it works.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: Headphones keep disconnecting and connecting in front panel*

Hi, it sounds to me like it's not making good connection in the headphone jack. you could try blowing the jack out with compressed air. if you unplug and plug in alot the jack could be getting worn out.


----------



## FreddeN93

*Re: Headphones keep disconnecting and connecting in front panel*



oscer1 said:


> Hi, it sounds to me like it's not making good connection in the headphone jack. you could try blowing the jack out with compressed air. if you unplug and plug in alot the jack could be getting worn out.


Should have mentioned the computer i brand new. Could be the headphones fault though.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Headphones keep disconnecting and connecting in front panel*

Try another headphone. If the problem persists, and assuming it's a OEM/pre-built unit, return the PC to the place of purchase or contact the manufacturer.


----------



## JimE

*Re: Headphones keep disconnecting and connecting in front panel*

Headphones or cabling/front jack issue are the most likely.


----------



## FreddeN93

*Re: Headphones keep disconnecting and connecting in front panel*

Fixed it by getting a pair new headphones.


----------



## oscer1

Thanks for posting back the fix


----------

